# Microsoft Office Application Help - Excel Help forum > For Other Platforms(Mac, Google Docs, Mobile OS etc) >  > [SOLVED] Calculate Due Date and copy value from entered cell to the due date one

## satsi

Hi,

I'm trying to do the following:

I have a sheet with dates (January) in which I want to enter amounts to be paid for each supplier i.e.
For supplier A the amount of 100 is entered on cell 01/01/2013 (I5)

I want to register this amount on the calendar sheet (Payments) in the calculated due date for supplier A according to the Total Days (Column D) which is the sum of Lead Time (Column B) and Payment Terms (Column C) i.e. 01/04/2013 (CQ5)

I would appreciate any assistance.

----------


## Ace_XL

Not so sure about your requirement, but instead of the long-wounded formula in E5 on 'January' sheet you could use




```
Please Login or Register  to view this content.
```

----------


## satsi

Hello again,

Could you please transfer this thread to "Excel General" in order to get more feedback?

To give you some additional details I want to create a monthly payment schedule for all suppliers.

So for each supplier I want to enter the respective amount in the Invoice Date (i.e. 01/01/2013, 100 in January sheet) and then based on the payments terms (i.e. 90 days total) to calculate the due date for each amount and copy it to the monthly payment schedule in its corresponding due date (Payment Sheet)

Then I want to sum up all amounts from corresponding due dates per month for each supplier (Schedule Sheet)

Any alternative approach is also welcome.

Regards,

satsi

----------


## Fotis1991

Καλημέρα. Καλή Χρονιά.

Is possible eatch supplier to have more than one due date in Janaury sheet?

----------


## Fotis1991

SUMPRODUCT can do the job, but will "kill" your PC.

----------


## satsi

> SUMPRODUCT can do the job, but will "kill" your PC.



Φώτη σ'ευχαριστώ για την συμμετοχή σου.

Since I didn't get any reply I solved it myself.

Attached you may find a sample sheet in case anyone has a similar case.

Thx,

satsi

----------

